# pioneer digital out question



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I purchased the cheepest name brand double din with a screen I could get my hands on, a pioneer 4000dvd and it has a digital output that is compatible with pioneers surround sound processor. I am wondering if anyone knows of a way to convert it to optical, a few searches turned up nothing.


----------



## snef (Dec 13, 2007)

same question with my latest HU, a Avic-D3 and i know where i can get the Pioneer coaxial cable, its on gernman website, but after a month of research, i dont thing a pionner coaxial to toslink box exist


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Snef, another HU? Tu ne te tanne pas! hehe

How much is that pioneer cable on that german website? I have ordered stuff from a german before.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

If it is optical you may just need a mini plug to toslink converter. It is probably the same thing that mac laptops do. I know monster makes one and I plan on doing some testing with my avic-f90bt once I get my audison bit one


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You can see what the digital out looks like here
http://server6.sonicelectronix.com/images/87336/big/avhp4000dvd.jpg


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I know what it looks like, it is the same as my AVIC. I just haven't had a chance to test yet. I even have a cable that has the converters and I plan to run some wires to a receiver to see if it outputs digital from all or only select sources.


----------



## snef (Dec 13, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> You can see what the digital out looks like here
> http://server6.sonicelectronix.com/images/87336/big/avhp4000dvd.jpg


nope, my english is very poor, the avic-D3 is a last year HU
now i have a IVA-W200

and youre right, you have a Optical Output, not the new coaxial output
search for CXC3584, its a box from pioneer for connecting a regular toslink to the HU, but check if the optical output of youre HU are activated 
or, if you look, the conenctor seem to be the same as the new alpine IVA-w505, maybe try Alpine cable,












03blueSI said:


> I know what it looks like, it is the same as my AVIC. I just haven't had a chance to test yet. I even have a cable that has the converters and I plan to run some wires to a receiver to see if it outputs digital from all or only select sources.


youre wrong
the optical output of your HU is not the same as the AAAAAAA HU


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah they do look identical I will try the alpine cable.
And snef, you wrote "my latest HU" wich means the newest one, I suppose you meant your last HU 
It didn't seem to make sense for your to dump the W200.

Thanks


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Any actual photos for CXC3584? Seems like searching the web and return to nothing.... Any help will be great.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems like there are 3 different cables that should work

Panasonic cable name is :CA-LRD60
The alpine cable name is : KWE-610A
And the pioneer version is :CDE6366 

The alpine seems to be the cheepest at around 125$... these things are hard to find.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a pic of the pioneer box when using the pioneer cable









Prob best to just get the alpine or panasonic cable as they are straight connect.


----------



## snef (Dec 13, 2007)

ahhhhh this box is for converting new coaxial of the f series or avic-D3 to old optical of the avic-N1


mmm.... i can use this with the Premiere AVIC-F90BT to PXA-H701............


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

That's the thing I not that like.... Why Pioneer and Alpine must make such optical? Actually I'm looking for 1 meter only and seems like most of them are 5-6meters..


----------



## okayfine (Nov 22, 2007)

has anyone actually got the optical out to work?


----------



## md0u8142 (Dec 31, 2008)

hmmmm i would like to know this too.........anyone?


i have an avic x3II in the uk and wondered if the optical out could be connected to a bit one?

are the optical outs on these units even turned on?

cheers

Ash


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I did an avic n1 optical out to a zapco DAII a couple of years ago.....I can't remember the website where I got the cable to do it though, I'd have to look a while. The cable is Pioneer's optical connector on one end and a toslink on the other, I know this cable exists.....it's just really effin' hard to find.


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds to me that it's just a standard SPDIF signal being output, and any sort of conversion that needs to be done is purely physical.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

the part # for the pioneer digital out is CDE6690


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The plug looks like it could be mini coaxial digital output to me. A cable like this would may work going into a coaxial digital input http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio...gital-audio-3-5mm-to-rca-spidf/prodSPDIF.html


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

minibox said:


> I did an avic n1 optical out to a zapco DAII a couple of years ago.....I can't remember the website where I got the cable to do it though, I'd have to look a while. The cable is Pioneer's optical connector on one end and a toslink on the other, I know this cable exists.....it's just really effin' hard to find.


Were u able to hear the radio through the optical output?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

annoyingrob said:


> Sounds to me that it's just a standard SPDIF signal being output, and any sort of conversion that needs to be done is purely physical.


Does any one have a definite answer to this, because currently I am thinking of running the pioneer p4100dvd w/ the bitone and I was wondering could I use a mini to rca mono cable for digital instead of purchasing pioneers digital box????


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Were u able to hear the radio through the optical output?


not with the avic n1. I was able to hear the radio through the digital output when I used the dex-p9, it converts all signals to digital. I never should of sold that hu. I really want to find another one. I'm still looking for the magic panasonic cable with one end that plugs into pioneer digital out and the other end toslink.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

the cable I used was the panasonic CA-LRD60. I don't know about the new pioneer hu's but this worked with the avic n1 and p9


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank for the clarification. I think I may just talk the leap and try it.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

OK THIS IS FOR EVERYONE OUT THERE IN TV LAND!!!!! I was able to get digital coaxial from my pioneer head unit using a mono rca cable  ..... All you need is mini mono to rca and you got digital. I thought I would put it out there I have not read that anyone else has done it. Buy the way there is a noticeable difference from rca to digital at least w/ the p4100dvd to a bitone.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

matdotcom2000 said:


> OK THIS IS FOR EVERYONE OUT THERE IN TV LAND!!!!! I was able to get digital coaxial from my pioneer head unit using a mono rca cable  ..... All you need is mini mono to rca and you got digital. I thought I would put it out there I have not read that anyone else has done it. Buy the way there is a noticeable difference from rca to digital at least w/ the p4100dvd to a bitone.


wow, that's awesome. Thanks for sharing. BTW does it output all signals digitally or just cd and dvd???


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Its just cd/ dvd but it dont really matter to me because the bit1 switch is within reach.


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, I'm getting a bit confused here. I was hoping to find an optical cable that I can connect to my AVH-P3100DVD. The specs say it has DTS digital out so I'm assuming it's via the optical connection on the back. I have the Performance Teknique ICBM 5.1 amp that takes digital optical SPDIF/Toslink input. It has a DTS processor as well. It would be great to have true 5.1 sound and even better still if I could find the right optical cable for my Pioneer HU. I tried inserting a standard SPDIF/Toslink cable but it didn't quite fit. Is it possible it's a mini toslink?
Are products from here going to help?

Does this look like a standard SPDIF/Optical connection?


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

I just ordered this;
Toslink female to mini Toslink male. Adapts a Toslink to connect to a mini Toslink Connector.

I'm hoping that the optical out is a mini Toslink.
This way I can connect my regular Toslink cable to that connector.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

is there light coming out of the digital output on the back of the pioneer? If you can't see a light I doubt it's optical. Does the amp you're planning to connect the pioneer to have a coaxial input? If it does then according to matdotcom2000 you might be able to buy a mini mono to rca cable and run it out coaxial. If your amp only has toslink in then you'll need to convert the coax signal to optical


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok I dont mean to be mean here but I did say mini mono RCA to rca right. ITs coaxial digital not the optical with the light. I will show you the cable it cost about 3 bucks, the people at pioneer say that you need that expensive box on page one not true. 
Here is the pics
http://www.markertek.com/Cables-Con...ables-Connectors/productImage/BIG/TN-MR-3.JPG

or 
buy this and hook it up to a single rca
http://www.hdcablesource.com/images/products/6801.jpg


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

minibox said:


> is there light coming out of the digital output on the back of the pioneer? If you can't see a light I doubt it's optical. Does the amp you're planning to connect the pioneer to have a coaxial input? If it does then according to matdotcom2000 you might be able to buy a mini mono to rca cable and run it out coaxial. If your amp only has toslink in then you'll need to convert the coax signal to optical


 I don't know about light coming out of it as I never had it powered up and looked to check at the same time.
Specs say that the Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD has dts digital out. There are no other connections on the back for that except the optical on the bottom right corner. Page 10 of the Installation Manual also addresses that connection as an optical output but it also continues that it must be connected to their (Pioneer) Optical Cable Connection box that is supplied with their (Pioneer) DEQ-P8000 Multi-channel processor and is connected between the two components. Therefore it stands that I should be able to connect to that optical connection on the back of the HU. Unfortunately, my toslink cable will not fit. My only deduction is that it's a mini-toslink connection hence the need to find an adapter (like the one I posted above) that will have the mini male toslink fitting to go to the HU and the other end will accept the normal size toslink cable.
My query was to find out if anyone had ventured into the use of the optical output. One optical cable running to an amp seems the more logical route than multi RCA's. The amp has it's own built-in dts processor. And yes, the amp also has the coaxial input.

My Amp;
Performance Teknique ICBM 5.1










Connectivity;


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

jschrauwen said:


> I dn't know about light coming out of it as I never had it powered up and looked to check at the same time.
> Specs say that the Pioneer AVH-P3100DVD has dts digital out. There are no other connections on the back for that except the optical on the bottom right corner. Page 10 of the Installation Manual also addresses that connection as an optical output but it also continues that it must be connected to their (Pioneer) Optical Cable Connection box that is supplied with their (Pioneer) DEQ-P8000 Multi-channel processor and is connected between the two components. Therefore it stands that i should be able to connect to that optical connection on the back of the HU. Unfortunately, my toslink cable will not fit. My only deduction is that it's a mini-toslink connection hence the need to find an adapter (like the one I posted above) that will have the mini female toslink fitting to go to the HU and the other end will accept the normal size toslink cable.
> My query was to find out if anyone ahs ventured into the use of the optical output. One optical cable running to an amp seems the more logical route than multi RCA's. The amp has it's own built-in dts processor. And yes, the amp also has the coaxial input.
> 
> ...


Your amp does have coaxial and optical digital inputs


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

With this amp all you would need to get is the adapter that Matdotcom listed here http://www.hdcablesource.com/images/products/6801.jpg and a digital coax cable. Coax tends to sound better anyways because it has lower jitter than optical.


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

03blueSI said:


> With this amp all you would need to get is the adapter that Matdotcom listed here http://www.hdcablesource.com/images/products/6801.jpg and a digital coax cable. Coax tends to sound better anyways because it has lower jitter than optical.


You're suggesting that I not use the optical input but rather use the coaxial input instead? You mean to tell me that a single coaxial cable is going to transfer 5.1 digital audio better than an optical cable? How so? There's no coaxial output from the HU anyway.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

jschrauwen said:


> You're suggesting that I not use the optical input but rather use the coaxial input instead? You mean to tell me that a single coaxial cable is going to transfer 5.1 digital audio better than an optical cable? How so? There's no coaxial output from the HU anyway.


Ok do what you want but I have given you the information that is needed for digital out from the headunit. WOW. I should have expected this from someone using that amp. Its REAL SIMPLE 

:dead_horse:


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Ok do what you want but I have given you the information that is needed for digital out from the headunit. WOW. I should have expected this from someone using that amp. Its REAL SIMPLE
> 
> :dead_horse:


For Pete sake, give me a break. I'm trying to learn something here. I'm trying to understand that what I see is a mini optical connector on the back of the HU. The installation instructions say it's an optical output as well.
But you're saying that it's not. Or at least what you're saying is that all one has to do is plug in a mini RCA into that black optical connection and have it converted to (or connected to) a coaxial cable?
So it's not an optical output after all?
OK, if I do get that type of cabling (mini mono RCA - coaxial), I should plug that directly into my coaxial input of my amp and I'll get 5.1 sound from just that one cable? If that's the case, I'll go that route. I read and re-read all of the previous posts to see if I missed something to that effect and I didn't. I assumed that you were getting a digital output but not in a 5.1 format (does that make any sense?). I suppose I could source that mono RCA/Coaxial cable from any Best Buy or Future Shop?
I don't profess to know more than you at all and please don't be insulted. I was always under the belief that a 5.1 optical source would be better than a 5.1 coaxial source. 
I do thank you for all your help thus far though. So it's a straight forward connection to my coaxial input on my amp then.
BTW, I take it you're not very impressed with the amp. Any particular reason why?

Cheers,
John


*EDIT*
So this cable that you initially mentioned will also do the job?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

OK ALL I GOT USB DIGITAL OUT ON MY p4100dvd WOOT!!!!!!

Sorry if I was being an ass but I think I typed it like 6 times, and I never mentioned optical. Also it does not matter if it is optical or coaxial you can get 5.1 depending on the headunit. First of all you need to learn the difference between optical and coaxial digital. Because PIONEER not going to tell you that the output on the back of the unit is coaxial because they want you to buy their digital products and that **** is expensive. I think like 150 bucks for the box on page one. This here http://server6.sonicelectronix.com/images/84316/big/deqp8000.jpg if you look at the connection on the PICTURE PROVIDED and mentioned before in this post it is just a mono cable to a box NOT optical. But it is my belief that this box converts the signal to optical Which is the old 4 or 5 pin digital cable from pioneer which was another 150 (by the way alpine now uses the exact same cable to convert their signals to optical now that pioneer used to).


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

While digging Ebay, I got this optical output connector. Can it be use on normal Pioneer's 4 pin digital out to optical output?


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Audio Authority® - Product Details: 977TPO

This will get you from coaxial to optical. They also make one for optical to coaxial. You would need to run it off of 12 volts though.


----------



## VooDooZg (Dec 25, 2010)

ok i connected my new Pioneer avh-4300dvd vith 3.5mm mono to chinch adapter and then with 75-ohm coax cable some cheap one

http://www.jinco.com/shop/images/CB30A307200.jpg

http://www.cabling4less.co.uk/htmlimages/Coax_SPDIF_HQSS3471.jpg

it works BUT 

Every time I turn on the car ( SEAT Leon 2007 ) I hear a electrical poook from the speaker, and when turn off the car, and sometimes when I change folders on DVD - I assume that this happens every time Bitone loses the digital signal from Pioneer

I wonder whether the same thing happening to you

Is the output from the Pioneer for sure 3.5mm mono, and what would happen if I plug in the 3.5mm stereo jack and connect it to 75ohm coax and than to RCA and to bitone !??

thx


----------



## mrscbw (Oct 29, 2010)

Did the pioneer digital out work with radio/usb?


----------



## jschrauwen (Oct 30, 2006)

I haven't tried it yet.
Hopefully this winter.


----------

